# Friday Wrist Candy



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Pocket piece for me nothing on the wrist for the day


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

*Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Chrono* for me today:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Panerai today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing the 600 all week..


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

SMP Chrono / Toshi combo for me today ... Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

This one today


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

not really 'wrist candy' but this one today, but now on brown nato


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just of to Devon for a few days camping :cry2: wearing this Tissot PRS516 chrono










HAGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This for now, I will change it when I land at 16.50 GMT


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

My Breitling Colt is on the wrist this Friday - haven't worn it for quite some time


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day off with the Hanowa.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This one for me today....................


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ti Aerospace today...as usual at work....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

G-Shock for me, GW-6900BC:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Seeing Steve's black faced one amongst his great collection it inspired me to put this one on this morning.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sturmanskie 3133 this sunny morning...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Knut, fantastic pic of my favourite Breitling.  Actually, the only Breitling that I like.

Today


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Speedmastering again today.










Hopefully changing when the postman gets here though


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one today - new to me this week 










HAGWE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Splashdown at 16.50 GMT










So still wearing these :astro:

*Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6 & **Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

on the 7th day....










I think I'm cured :huh:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> This for now, I will change it when I land at 16.50 GMT


****..............you've done it!!!...........you realise labour will win the GE after all.............an you've pissed off to Africa!!!!    :lol:

Watch is fair by the way...............fair h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for starters today change later.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

traser supersport today.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

This one for me today.










Rabbit


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

IWC AT today:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Sinn for me this week


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

PO again!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wristpocketwatch today, Eberhard & Co Huit Jours.

"Semiautomatic" handwound movement, Eberhard cal 896-8J. The ratchetwheel on the base Peseux 7001 movement is replaced with a second barrel and spring. The mainspring is automatically wound by the second spring which is wound by hand.

Eight days power reserve with power reserve indicator and it takes about 80 full turns on the crown to wind it up.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't worn these two for ages now so switching between the two...

SD - Z-Series 2006










SM300 - WatchCo


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

This today

Tudor Oyster Prince


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Still mooning here.... (no, not showing my rear...)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dug a couple of old auto,s out today 1980,s Poljot auto.










1960,s seiko sportsmatic forerunner to the famous Seiko 5.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

gregory said:


> Still mooning here.... (no, not showing my rear...)


Yep..............like that, and bought one


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

whilst I am waiting for this to drop through the door



















I am wearing these two cant decide wich to wear for the day

Hand wind chrono










or quartz chrono


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now this:-

Marcello C

Sapphire, 300M, 40mm dia ex crown, all st steel, highly personalised ETA2824-2, superb solid linked bracelet, Â£395


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Time for a changeover for me :clap:

I've just received this new one from Phil Lee over on TZ. What a great guy. He got it out to me straight away and I have to say I love it.



















I had a Marine Automatic a little while ago and it was a fantastic watch. I only let it go to fund another but I missed it so much that it had to be replaced.

This more than does the Job. B)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

No appointments today  so this fits the bill:










Mind you I've just noticed I missed out a whole group from my "Complete Collection - Broadband Bandwidth Burner"

Arghhhh! :cry2:


----------



## iestynt1 (Apr 12, 2009)

This one hasnt come off since it arrived this week.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

started the day off with this .










then off to a wedding this afternoon so dressy and good with a suit so has to be this.










.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

This for me today


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> started the day off with this .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Raymond Weil - The missus has one now I do as well


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Lying in the grass this afternoon...


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Seal


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Speedy all week but decided to go with this today..


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

NickD said:


>


mmm nice that...

anyway after the usual rotation, this for me while at work today










and not long switched to this










hagwe all


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This today.

Doxa 300T Reissue










Mark


----------



## MickK (Jul 21, 2009)

Omega Dynamic.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Wearing my Panerai today.


Same as you


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work and swapped over to this.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Orient Ana/Digi for me:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Clum said:


> Orient Ana/Digi for me:


How much of a copy of a Breitling B1 is that Orient


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Haven't posted for ages as everytime I log on I seem to buy a watch from Sales Corner.

Been wearing this today, Tag Heuer Aquagraph










Jon


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MickK said:


> Omega Dynamic.


I really like that watch.  It was one of Omega's good ideas, too bad they gave up on it so quickly. 

Later,

William


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Changed to re strapped Maxor


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Been wearing my MKII Speedmaster, but now the 'mission' is over decided it was time for a change!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2667/375191...a650096.jpg?v=0

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

bristolboozer said:


> Tag Heuer Aquagraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome watch that B)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with the Pro since Monday


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Have been with the Pro since Monday


That must have set you back a few bob 

I've been with the AT 2000 for over a week. If the weather is decent tomorrow I'll take some pics....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

been up and down the ouse in this all day


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I have been wearing one of my 29's but have just put this on


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Have been with the Pro since Monday
> ...


It's arrived then? 

:thumbup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this on now 1960,s Juvenia Electric with landeron 4750 movement NOS never been used.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work (via Asda  ) & have swapped over to this...

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------

